# Small Business Lot



## MKUltra (Oct 27, 2018)

Hey Guys New Here,
Wanted to get some basics on how to bid this lot per push and seasonal. Just the basics of a place to start. I'm in NE Ohio from what I've been reading up on average snow fall I've been basing on 16 plow-able events. I still need to work out some details on this customers needs frequency, salting etc. Heres the basics of what I do know, My trigger is @ 2 inches, The Asphalt lot is a flat straight shot 30 x 145 with a large apron, the gravel lot is 55x 90 with a slight hill on each side of the shipping bay.
6550 sq ft of asphalt
4950 sq ft of gravel
Is there a formula you guys use to base sqft to get your plowing rate?
or do you guys base it off time it would take to clear the lot. 2 to 4inch, 3 to 6, 6"+ per push rates etc.
My best guess is 30 to 45 minutes of plow time, from Lawnsite I know a lot of people like to use the $1/min rate to bid lawns but this is snow so wondering if that holds true or if you up the price since your using mainly your truck and plow which costs more.
Any help is appreciated 
Thanks
MK

Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 with a 7ft Boss Plow
Licensed and Insured Business


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Rough est is 1 acre = 1 hour of plowing

Add in more time for fancy curb cutouts, light poles, cars parked, how far you are pushing the snow, etc...

Don't forget the time you will come back for clean up if there are cars there during the storm. 

So you have roughly .27 acres that's about half hour

If I was bidding that in my area, my prices would be just for plowing

2”-3” storm $75.00 
4”-5” storm $125.00 
6”-7” storm $175.00 
8”-9” storm $225.00
and every 2 inches over 9" $50 a plow

For a seasonal you need to know your snow fall totals. 

A rough est based on say 60 inches of snow for the season.

2" divided by 60 = 30

30 x $75 = $2,250.00 

I would also add in a blizzard clause of any snow storm over 12" I would charge $50 for every 2" 

Now these numbers can be tweaked depending on your cost for operating, ease of plowing etc...

If the place is within your route you might want to lower the price, if your going out of your way add in driving time and increase the price. 

Is the place easy to plow or a P.I.T.A., easy lower, Pita higher 

The main goal at the end of the day is you to make money.

Now having said all that, throw it out the door, what works for me might not for you.

When I started I did every account I could regardless of distance, a pita, etc... 

My first year in, I only made after factoring in buying a truck, plow, sander, hours worked around $500.00 dollars, second year increased that amount and just went up from there. 
What's funny is the guys that plow for me average around $5,000 a season now so they make more than I did my first few years.

Good luck


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Interesting screen-name


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Spook


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Or just a ultra light beer drinker lol.. idk


----------



## MKUltra (Oct 27, 2018)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Rough est is 1 acre = 1 hour of plowing
> 
> Add in more time for fancy curb cutouts, light poles, cars parked, how far you are pushing the snow, etc...
> 
> ...


Thanks!
This is very helpful information. I was pretty close to these numbers with what I was thinking. This just confirmed it.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> If I was bidding that in my area, my prices would be just for plowing
> 
> 2"-3" storm $75.00
> 4"-5" storm $125.00
> ...


What do you charge for a 3 1/2" snow? How about a 5 1/2", a 7 1/2" or a 1.5"-1.75" accumulation? Just wondering


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Luther said:


> What do you charge for a 3 1/2" snow? How about a 5 1/2", a 7 1/2" or a 1.5"-1.75" accumulation? Just wondering


I don't do exact pricing on here because you never know who is reading

Let's just say it's covered 

You can just do

2" - 3.9"
4"-6.9"
Or 
2"-3.5"
3.6"-6.5"

etc....


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

And poof. Mkultra out. Probably a property owner trying to get the low down on pricing.


----------

